# trouble healing wound



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

our V has about 1 inch diam bare spot little lower than her shoulder blade where she keeps scratching with her leg. the spot was small at the beginning but by constant scratching she created wound that would bleed, than dry up but she would open it again by scratching. not sure how to handle this. we got ointments from vet, put a coat on her, but nothing seems to help. has anybody had similar problem before?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba had a spot on her side that started out as a small wound from running through the brush. Then with a little help from a beastly mini schnauzer it became about 2 inches in diameter. I found that vitamin E oil helped with the dry flaky stuff and not allowing her to scratch . (when I could see her) It fianally haired over, but it took a long time...like 6 months.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We are having a similar problem with our 4 y/o dachshund. For a while, we thought it was our V pup causing the Iwound issue ( she Luvs to nip @ the ears when playing); however, with separation, vigilance, & various ointment, we can not get the "ear bleed" to heal. It is very superficial, no visible wound outside of some missing hair, but as soon as the ear hits water, it bleeds like crazy ??? I'll be interested to hear all the responses to your question. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

We are having a similar problem with Pacer. He's 9 mths old now. We called the vet and he told us to use this spray that he had given us last summer because it had an antibiotic in it as well as a steroid. He said the steroid would get him to stop scratching at it and the antibiotic would help heal it. It has taken a while, several months, but the hair is finally starting to grow back and he has stopped scratching it. Other things people have told us is to make sure he has plenty of chew toys to occupy him in his crate at night and during the day when we are at work because sometimes they scratch at it out of boredom. Also, you may be able to dry benedryl to help with the itchiness. The spray is what worked best for us, maybe ask your vet.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oooo. I understand. Savannah got into a rose bush a while back and her ear bled for quite a while. The next day it opened up again and the farmer we were visiting put something called 'Wonder Dust' on it. The bleeding stopped. The ear healed. The stuff is listed for livestock. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I looked up Wonder Dust, and I just may have to try some! It is listed for livestock, but says it is a wound healer and blood coagulant. Can be used to stop bleeding after castration & dehorning :-\ Hmmm, I won't comment on that part, but I am wondering if I could use it on Moxie? Thanks for mentioning it, jld640! I'm going to inquire about it w/ my vet just to be sure.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

My vet had never heard of the stuff and therefore would not comment either way. I would appreciate it if you would post what your vet says.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

My vet is a self-described "good ole boy" from Mississippi who has been around a lot of dogs & livestock; therefore, he knew exactly what Wonder Dust was & its on-label uses. He described it as a "must have" in the livestock world & often included in 1st aid kits for whelping in all dog breeds. I am specifically interested in its use on Dachshunds (I know this is a V forum), because they, per breed, tend to be prone to allergic reactions & sensitivity. My vet raises dachshunds, and he said he would have no problem using that on his dogs; however, that was said with a wink, smile, & this "is not medical advice." I think, unfortunately, he felt like he could not (liability reasons) directly recommend a product for off-label use ie: on an animal not considered livestock such as a horse, cow etc. I have read a couple other dog breed forums, and it seems many people swear by this product. Anyway, I am going to give it a try. I have located a feed & seed type retailer, and I hope to pick some up tomorrow. Thanks, again, jld640! I will let ya know how the healing goes.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for posting his assessment!


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We don't have scratching problems, but licking problems. She will lick a small cut constantly and it will get worse. We actually keep a "cone" collar the vet gave us and at least have her sleep with it at night if not for a day or so the wound can heal.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey kellygh - how is the ear wound?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi jld640--
The most local feed store was out of wonderdust, so I ordered it online. It couldn't get here soon enough! I promise to up date as soon as I have used 1-2x. Thanks for asking


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

jld640--
The wonderdust arrived, and it has been a wonder! Applied it once, & we have gone 2 days with no ear bleeding  This is a record, so even if I have to reapply, it has been GREAT!! No adverse reactions at all. Yippee....finally some relief!


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

I can actually say that Wonderdust is perfect for that kind of stuff! And it is used on horses (I used to use it on mine) for cuts and scrapes and little wounds. It's sort of like a powdery styptic pen. I had forgotten about it actually but what a perfect solution to this problem!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great to hear! Thanks for posting.


----------

